# New from Tucson



## Rmartinez2 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hey everyone. I'm new to the world of smoking and have been looking at all sorts of smokers.  I now know I'd prefer a pellet smoker to start but have been struggling to decide. At first I was set on z grills 7002 model. Then realized there's no purge system and the lid doesn't even habe a temp read (not that big an issue as I'll be using thermometer meat probes but still). I've now got my eyes set on the pit boss pro series 1100 (PB1100PS1). Anyone here have this and any insights you could share?

Thanks all


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 21, 2019)

Welcome to the forum sorry I'm no help with pellet smokers. But as far as a thermometer on the door most of the ones that come on the smokers are no good anyway.

Warren


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 21, 2019)

Take a look at the "pellet smokers" forum. There's a ton of information there on all things pellet smoker.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi, and Welcome to







Sorry, I use an AMNPS to burn pellets in an electric smoker.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 21, 2019)

None pooper here also, but welcome to the site. Happy to have ya join up.

Chris


----------



## RCAlan (Feb 21, 2019)

Here’s a good read for you...  The PB Pro Series 1100 and the PB Austin XL are 95% exactly the same..  The Auger and the controllers in both are the same.  Read your owners manual completely and never take short cuts in the proper operation and understanding of the PB Pro Series 1100 Grill.  I’ll post the link here to get you started..  Good luck with your new PB Pro Series 1100.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/newbie.283502/

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Meat Fighter (Feb 22, 2019)

Copied from my thread.



RCAlan said:


> The PB Pro Series 1100 is new, but the PB Austin XL and the PB 1100 Pro Series are almost exactly the same grill.  Researching the PB Austin XL will help you get up to speed with PB Pro Series Grills...


Other than the 1100 sq inches of cooking area vs 1000 on the XL, The big differences are mostly cosmetic. To the best of my memory and in no particular order:
1) The PB1100 has a different style, slightly larger side tray, but the tray on the XL is removable and can act like a serving tray, I think.
2) The PB1100 has a 35lb hopper vs the XLs 31lb
3) The PB1100 has a very sturdy folding shelf across the length of the front. XL does not.
4) Larger upper grill (I guess 100 more sq inches)
5) different style chimney damper

 Also the PB1100 has a lever so you can open and close the grate to expose the flame easily.
I also like that the "tool hooks" are on the from of the shelf rather than the side like they are on the XL.

Overall I've been extremely happy with my PB1100. It's my first ever pellet grill, so I have nothing to compare performance with, but I did spend a lot of time considering the Traeger before I stumbled onto this one, and for me the choice was simple. The Pit Boss has a much longer warranty, and simply looks like it's built much better and of sturdier quality.  The Traeger's just looks and feels cheap and flimsy by comparison and over twice as expensive for a similar, but smaller size.


----------



## Rmartinez2 (Feb 25, 2019)

I appreciate everyone's responses as they have helped tremendously. I picked up the grill Sunday morning and got it all put together as well as doing the priming and initial burn in as explained in the owners manual. I did not have anything or time to smoke (as i'm new to smoking in general i prefer to do it when i have all day to watch it) anything for a long time. I went out and got a couple of 1 and 1/2 inch thick ribeye's. I set the grill to smoke setting and let the steaks sit in there for what seemed to be 50 mins or so, essentially when they reached 120 deg F. I pulled them off and turned it up to high and seared them using the flame broiler to about 130F. I pulled them off and let em sit for about 10 mins and i have to say they were beautiful and amazingly tender, juicy and had a good amount of smoke flavor. I used the PB competition blend as thats all that was available at the store when i grabbed the grill. 

Sorry for the huge update but thank you all again for the help and comments.


----------



## SGMan (Mar 24, 2019)

Welcome from a fellow (native) Zonie!
Although I'm on the opposite coast nowdays, I do miss the southwest!
Welcome!

BTW, what part of Tucson are you from?  I was raised in NW area (Flowing Wells/Amphi) and even lived on the Southside for a period or two.  Currently my family is a mix of NW/Marana and off of Ajo on the mountain.


----------



## Rmartinez2 (Mar 24, 2019)

SGMan said:


> Welcome from a fellow (native) Zonie!
> Although I'm on the opposite coast nowdays, I do miss the southwest!
> Welcome!
> 
> BTW, what part of Tucson are you from?  I was raised in NW area (Flowing Wells/Amphi) and even lived on the Southside for a period or two.  Currently my family is a mix of NW/Marana and off of Ajo on the mountain.



We were out in Oro valley but just had a home built out in the marana area in saguaro bloom.


----------



## SGMan (Mar 24, 2019)

I lived in Sahuarita back in the 80s when it was still an early booming mining town.   Oro Valley was still in its infancy back then. Times have changed. 

Welcome!


----------



## desertlites (Mar 24, 2019)

welcome to SMF, lived across from you on Sidewinder next to the ranch way before Saguaro Bloomed, was cotton fields back than.Tucson got to busy for me so Whetstone it is, 70 miles south. good luck with the pellet smoker.


----------



## Rmartinez2 (Mar 24, 2019)

desertlites said:


> welcome to SMF, lived across from you on Sidewinder next to the ranch way before Saguaro Bloomed, was cotton fields back than.Tucson got to busy for me so Whetstone it is, 70 miles south. good luck with the pellet smoker.



Thank you. I lived out there in Sierra vista for like 11 years of my childhood. Went to Whetstone quite a bit


----------



## desertlites (Mar 24, 2019)

grew up in SV, early 60's to late 70's


----------

